# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Φεύγω σε 5 μέρες για μεγάλο ταξίδι !!! Τι να κάνω τον Cookie ???

## cockatiel

Συγγνώμη αν σας ζαλίζω αλλά κανονίσαμε οικογενιακό ταξίδι στην Νέα Υόρκη για το υπόλιπο καλοκαίρι !!! ως εδώ τέλεια . Με τον Cookie τι κάνουμε ??? το ταξιδι διαρκεί 11 ολόκληρες ώρες το κοκατιλάκι παιδιά με την KLM το δεχονται δωρεάν !!!! να το πάρω ???

----------


## vicky_ath

Το δέχονται δωρεάν και θα είναι που??? Στις αποσκευές???? 11 ώρες είναι πάρα πολλές για να τις περάσει εκεί... γνώμη μου είναι μόνο αν το πάρεις στην καμπίνα μέσα!
Και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε χαρτιά ούτε τίποτα??? Είσαι σίγουρος?

*Όσο για το ταξίδι.... απλά σε μισώ!! χαχαχα! Είναι μάλλον ο πιο ονειρεμένος μου προορισμός! Να περάσεις τέλεια και να επιστρέψεις με φωτογραφίες!

----------


## kirkal

εγώ δεν ξέρω από αυτά...αλλά σίγουρα δεν επηρεάζεται το πουλί  από τέτοιο πολύωρο ταξίδι; έχω ακούσει γνωστούς μου που λένε ότι και λόγω της διαφοράς ώρας κλπ είναι πολύ δύσκολο ταξίδι....χωρίς να είμαι και ειδικός εγώ νομίζω ότι θα κουραστεί πολύ το πουλι και θα ταλαιπωρηθεί...

----------


## cockatiel

Το πουλακι θελει μονο τα χαρτια του (τα εχω ειδη) και ενα μικρό κλουβί !!! θα ειναι πάν στην καμπίνα αλλά εδω μιλάμε για γηγάντια αεροπλάνα airbus a380 και πολυ ευριχωρα !!!! ασε που θα πληρωσουμε που θα πληρωσουμε τα μαλιοκεφαλα μας πηραμε εισητιριο bysness class οποτε αλλος ενα λογος για να το παρω επεισης θα δει και την νεα υορκη !!! τι καλυτερο ???

----------


## cockatiel

αααα και το ταξιδι εχει και σταση στην ισπανια !!!
 :Party0011:

----------


## Lia

Ε ρε κ να με έλεγαν Cookie!!! Καλα να περάσετε κ όμορφα!

----------


## Kostakos

Εε λοιπόν ο cookie είναι πολύ τυχερός!! Πιστεύω πως το έχι καταλάβει ότι κάτι καλό (σχετικό) θα γίνει χαχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν μπω σε κλουβι με περνουν και εμενα τζαμπα?

----------


## lagreco69

> Το πουλακι θελει μονο τα χαρτια του (τα εχω ειδη) και ενα μικρό κλουβί !!! θα ειναι πάν στην καμπίνα αλλά εδω μιλάμε για γηγάντια αεροπλάνα airbus a380 και πολυ ευριχωρα !!!! ασε που θα πληρωσουμε που θα πληρωσουμε τα μαλιοκεφαλα μας πηραμε εισητιριο bysness class οποτε αλλος ενα λογος για να το παρω επεισης θα δει και την νεα υορκη !!! τι καλυτερο ???


Ειναι πολλα τα ζητηματα Πανο εχεις βγαλει τα χαρτια του!! που αυτο ειναι καλο και ελπιζω να εννοεις αυτα τα χαρτια Cites και χαρτιά για μεταφορά παπαγάλου στο εξωτερικό τωρα θα τον εχεις στο μικρο κλουβι για το υπολοιπο του καλοκαιριου η εισαι προθυμος να του αγορασεις καινουριο κλουβι εκει? επισης που ξερεις οτι δεν θα αντιπετωπισεις προβληματα μαζι του με το ξενοδοχειο που θα μεινετε εκει. εχεις ενημερωσει το ξενοδοχειο? μπελας και ταλαιπωρια θα ειναι για το μικρο σου το ταξιδι εγω πιστευω!! εαν υποθεσουμε οτι ολα πανε καλα και τον δεχεται και το ξενοδοχειο. οταν εσεις θα ειστε εκτος του δωματιου σας! τον περισσοτερο καιρο δηλαδη γιατι δεν πιστευω να πατε στην Νεα Υορκη  για να κλειστειτε μεσα! το μικρο σου τι θα κανει? θα νιωθει ανετα σε ενα ξενο δωματιο  μονο του? μηπως θα τρομαζει οταν θα μπαινουν οι αγνωστες για αυτον καμαριερες για να καθαριζουν το δωματιο. με θορυβωδες μεγαλες ηλεκτρικες σκουπες κ.τ.λ. δεν ξερω σκεψου το καλα!!!!

----------


## cockatiel

θα μινουμε στην θεια μου !!! μαζι με τα ξαδερφια μου την Elizabeth την Κate xrysoxoy 1!!!!! και μου εχουν παρει ηδη κλουβι εκει !!! εχουν και αυτες παπαγαλομανια εχουν ζακο και πολα κοκατιλ 22 νομιζω !!!!! εχουν καμια 5νταρια ζευγαρια μπατζι και 10 lovebird !!! οποτε το κλουβι το εχω κλεισει !!! μπορει να του παρω και συντροφισα απο την elizabeth αλλα δεν ξερω θα δουμε !!! α ξεχασα εχουν και 5-6 καναρινια !!! τρελα θα περασει ο Cookie !!! love New York city !!!

----------


## lagreco69

> θα μινουμε στην θεια μου !!! μαζι με τα ξαδερφια μου την Elizabeth την Κate xrysoxoy 1!!!!! και μου εχουν παρει ηδη κλουβι εκει !!! εχουν και αυτες παπαγαλομανια εχουν ζακο και πολα κοκατιλ 22 νομιζω !!!!! εχουν καμια 5νταρια ζευγαρια μπατζι και 10 lovebird !!! οποτε το κλουβι το εχω κλεισει !!! μπορει να του παρω και συντροφισα απο την elizabeth αλλα δεν ξερω θα δουμε !!! α ξεχασα εχουν και 5-6 καναρινια !!! τρελα θα περασει ο Cookie !!! love New York city !!!



Εεεεε... πες τα μας και αυτα!!! τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα, θα την περασει ζαχαρη ο μικρος σου!!! με το καλο!!!  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## cockatiel

ελπιζω να μην τον πειραξει το υψομετρο !!! 
 :Character0235:

----------


## lagreco69

> ελπιζω να μην τον πειραξει το υψομετρο !!!



Ναι η πιεση της καμπινας του αεροπλανου ισως να μπορει να τον επηρεασει!! και ισως και η αλλαγη κλιματος εκει. 
ειναι πολλες οι 11 ωρες η αληθεια ειναι.

----------


## cockatiel

4 και 7 ειναι οι ωρες !!! 4 ως την ισπανια και 7 για αμερικη !!! εδω φιλοι εχουν μεταφερει κοκατιλ σε ταξιδι απο ελλαδα σε αυστραλι και δεν επαθε τπτ και μιλαμε ταξιδι 32 ωρων !!! οποτε !!! τωρα αποκλειεται να αλλαξω γνωμη γιατι πηραμε στα γραφεια της klm και κανονιστηκαν ολα !! θα ειμαστε και στον δευτερο οροφο !!!

----------


## lagreco69

> 4 και 7 ειναι οι ωρες !!! 4 ως την ισπανια και 7 για αμερικη !!! εδω φιλοι εχουν μεταφερει κοκατιλ σε ταξιδι απο ελλαδα σε αυστραλι και δεν επαθε τπτ και μιλαμε ταξιδι 32 ωρων !!! οποτε !!! τωρα αποκλειεται να αλλαξω γνωμη γιατι πηραμε στα γραφεια της klm και κανονιστηκαν ολα !! θα ειμαστε και στον δευτερο οροφο !!!


Ενταξει ολα souper θα πανε!!  :Anim 25:

----------


## cockatiel

πιος απο εσας θα ερθει να μας κανει παρεα κλειστε εισητιρια και ελατε τζαμπα διαμονη !!! μητσαρα κλεισε εισητιρια 1 εμεινε για αυτην την πτηση και ελα !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> πιος απο εσας θα ερθει να μας κανει παρεα κλειστε εισητιρια και ελατε τζαμπα διαμονη !!! μητσαρα κλεισε εισητιρια 1 εμεινε για αυτην την πτηση και ελα !!!!



Να βαλω και τα δικα μου στην πτηση!! να γινει του παπαγαλου εκει μεσα!! χα χα χα χα!!! να εισαι καλα!! 
Πανο αλλα εχω τρεξιματα εδω Πατρα!! αργουν οι διακοπες μου εμενα.

----------


## cockatiel

Τα πουλια τα περνανε απο ακτινες Χ ??? οπως τις αποσκευες ;

----------


## cockatiel

Hello from New York city !!!! Καλα μηλαμε εχω τρελαθει !!!!! και ο Cookie επισης !!!! καλα περναμε τελεια !!! οποιος ειναι να παει να παει και στα ξαδερφια μου για να τον ζαλισουν οι παπαγαλοι !!!! να κλουβι ειναι γιγαντιο πανω απο 1 μ επι 90 εκ επι 1,60 !!!! εχω τρελαθει !!!

----------


## Panosfx

Με τον πονο μας παιζεις εσυ;

Καλα να περασεις φιλε!Μην μας λες τα νεα σου ομως,ζηλευουμε....

----------


## ananda

άντε...περιμένουμε φώτο
και από New York αλλά και από παπαγαλομανία του σπιτιού
καλές διακοπές  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Hello from New York city !!!! Καλα μηλαμε εχω τρελαθει !!!!! και ο Cookie επισης !!!! καλα περναμε τελεια !!! οποιος ειναι να παει να παει και στα ξαδερφια μου για να τον ζαλισουν οι παπαγαλοι !!!! να κλουβι ειναι γιγαντιο πανω απο 1 μ επι 90 εκ επι 1,60 !!!! εχω τρελαθει !!!


Αυτα ειναι!!! να περασεις υπεροχα Πανο και παρε και το κλουβι φευγοντας!! χα χα χα χα!! φωτογραφιες θελουμε να στειλεις  :winky:

----------


## ninos

> Hello from New York city !!!! Καλα μηλαμε εχω τρελαθει !!!!! και ο Cookie επισης !!!! καλα περναμε τελεια !!! οποιος ειναι να παει να παει και στα ξαδερφια μου για να τον ζαλισουν οι παπαγαλοι !!!! να κλουβι ειναι γιγαντιο πανω απο 1 μ επι 90 εκ επι 1,60 !!!! εχω τρελαθει !!!


Τελικά πως τα πήγε το πουλάκι μέσα στο αεροπλάνο ; Αλήθεια, τώρα τι ώρα είναι τώρα εκεί ; Βγάλε μας καμία φωτογραφία βρε συ  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τι έγινε Παναγιώτη????? Πως ήταν το ταξίδι σας???? επέστρεψες????

----------


## PAIANAS

Παιδιά μάλλον ο Παναγιώτης πρέπει να διευκρινήσει -αν θέλει- κάποια πράγματα γι αυτό το ταξίδι ,γιατί δεν ...κολλάνε.
Έγραψε ότι το ταξίδι θα γίνει με την KLM ...αλλά η KLM πηγαίνει μέσω Άμστερνταμ κι όχι μέσω Μαδρίτης που λέει ότι πήγε ...
Συνήθως δεν προτιμάται η ΙΒΕRΙΑ  (που πάει μέσω Μαδρίτης ..) για πτήσεις προς τη Νέα Υόρκη ,η δε business class που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης ,αυτή την περίοδο στοιχίζει πάνω από 2.500 χιλιάρικα κατ'άτομο ...
Καμμιά εταιρία δεν παίρνει -όταν παίρνει γιατί είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και οι περισσότερες δεν δέχονται καν πουλιά στην καμπίνα - ζώα δωρεάν ...
Καμμιά από τις δύο προαναφερόμενες εταιρίες ,δεν έχουν στο στόλο τους Airbus A380 ...
Η η φαντασία οργιάζει η κάτι έχει μπερδέψει ο Παναγιώτης ..

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Παναγιώτη, περιμένουμε τα νέα σου από Νέα Υόρκη!! Γραπτά και σε foto!! 
Περιμένουμεεεεε!!!

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

> Παιδιά μάλλον ο Παναγιώτης πρέπει να διευκρινήσει -αν θέλει- κάποια πράγματα γι αυτό το ταξίδι ,γιατί δεν ...κολλάνε.
> Έγραψε ότι το ταξίδι θα γίνει με την KLM ...αλλά η KLM πηγαίνει μέσω Άμστερνταμ κι όχι μέσω Μαδρίτης που λέει ότι πήγε ...
> Συνήθως δεν προτιμάται η ΙΒΕRΙΑ  (που πάει μέσω Μαδρίτης ..) για πτήσεις προς τη Νέα Υόρκη ,η δε business class που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης ,αυτή την περίοδο στοιχίζει πάνω από 2.500 χιλιάρικα κατ'άτομο ...
> Καμμιά εταιρία δεν παίρνει -όταν παίρνει γιατί είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και οι περισσότερες δεν δέχονται καν πουλιά στην καμπίνα - ζώα δωρεάν ...
> Καμμιά από τις δύο προαναφερόμενες εταιρίες ,δεν έχουν στο στόλο τους Airbus A380 ...
> Η η φαντασία οργιάζει η κάτι έχει μπερδέψει ο Παναγιώτης ..


φίλε παιάνα λες πολλά χωρίς να ξέρεις η klm διαθέτει στο στόλο της Airbus A380... Ιδού η απόδειξη:

----------


## lagreco69

> Παιδιά μάλλον ο Παναγιώτης πρέπει να διευκρινήσει -αν θέλει- κάποια πράγματα γι αυτό το ταξίδι ,γιατί δεν ...κολλάνε.
> Έγραψε ότι το ταξίδι θα γίνει με την KLM ...αλλά η KLM πηγαίνει μέσω Άμστερνταμ κι όχι μέσω Μαδρίτης που λέει ότι πήγε ...
> Συνήθως δεν προτιμάται η ΙΒΕRΙΑ (που πάει μέσω Μαδρίτης ..) για πτήσεις προς τη Νέα Υόρκη ,η δε business class που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης ,αυτή την περίοδο στοιχίζει πάνω από 2.500 χιλιάρικα κατ'άτομο ...
> Καμμιά εταιρία δεν παίρνει -όταν παίρνει γιατί είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και οι περισσότερες δεν δέχονται καν πουλιά στην καμπίνα - ζώα δωρεάν ...
> Καμμιά από τις δύο προαναφερόμενες εταιρίες ,δεν έχουν στο στόλο τους Airbus A380 ...
> Η η φαντασία οργιάζει η κάτι έχει μπερδέψει ο Παναγιώτης ..


Ο Νικος (PAIANAS) εξεφρασε την αποψη του και εχει καθε δικαιωμα να το κανει αυτο!!! 





> φίλε παιάνα λες πολλά χωρίς να ξέρεις η klm διαθέτει στο στόλο της Airbus A380... Ιδού η απόδειξη:


Εσυ φιλε Στελιο εκανες εγγραφη στο forum, δεν παρουσιασες τον εαυτο σου η τους φτερωτους σου φιλους! και ηρθες κατευθειαν σε αυτο το post μονο και μονο για να την πεις στον Νικο?  ηξερες και απο το πρωτο σου post πως να γραψεις απαντηση με παραθεση! και ηξερες βαβαια και πως ανεβαζουμε και φωτογραφιες! τι γινεται εδω?

----------


## Assimakis

χμμμ...και εμενα μου φαινεται παραξενο και συμφωνω με τον δημητρη για αυτα που λεει.ενα ακομα θεμα ειναι πως εβαλες φωτογραφια?εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να βαλω :-p πιστευω πως οταν δει ο παναγιωτης αυτο το μηνυμα θα μας δωσει μια απαντηση....

----------


## lagreco69

Εχει αδικαιολογητο μενος το post του Στελιου, ποιος ο λογος του κοπου να μπει στο google να ψαξει για φωτογραφια του Airbus A380 να γινει μελος, να ερθει μονο σε αυτο το post, να ανεβασει την φωτογραφια και να μην γραψει πουθενα αλλου τιποτα. δεν ξερω!!!!

----------


## ninos

Στέλιο καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ και από εμένα. 

Στο φόρουμ αυτό, εκτός απο τις απόψεις που ανταλλάζουμε για τα πτηνά, έχουμε προχωρήσει ένα βήμα παρακάτω και έχουμε αναπτύξει και μια ωραία παρέα, με πραγματικές φιλίες, συναντήσεις κτλ. Οπότε εάν θέλεις γράψε μας και εσύ μερικά πράγματα για εσένα, καθώς και για τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια σου, εάν έχεις. 

Σχετικά με το θέμα, για εμένα το καλύτερο θα ήταν να πάρει θέση ο Παναγιώτης (cockatiel) και να λύσει την όποια απορία μέλους. Φυσικά όμως δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει, ούτε ο καθένας μας είναι υποχρεωμένος να δηλώνει και τον τόπο που βρίσκεται την στιγμή που γράφει το post. 

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντως είναι, πώς αυτά που περιγράφονται σε ένα post, είναι δύσκολο να τα εντοπίσει κάποιος μέσα από το διαδίκτυο εάν είναι αληθινά ή όχι, άρα ο καθένας κρίνει το κάθε post σύμφωνα με την κρίση του και προχωρά παρακάτω...

----------


## sarpijk

Προσωπικα δε το βρισκω παραξενο που καποιος ξερει να ανεβαζει φωτογραφιες  και δεν το θεωρω υποπτο αυτο. Νομιζω οτι ο Νικος αν δει το ποστ θα μπορεσει να απαντησει και να λυθει αυτο το θεμα.

----------

